# Kubota sway stabilizer. M4030SU



## flcollecting (6 mo ago)

I an using this a/m stabilizer from Tractor Supply. It barely serves it's purpose. I have seen video and pictures of box tubed adjuster links (see pic), which would likely solve my problems with the bush hog swaying back n forth too much, as well as other implements. The stock adjuster on the rh side is froze up so pretty much useless to me. Has anyone bought one of the kits and had great luck with it? I don't see one listed for my particular tractor, so I'll have to do some measuring if I go that route.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

I have no experience with this Kubota type stabilizer bar, but I always thought it was a good one (from observations).


----------

